# Dustless Miter Saw Enclosures - Make One Yourself



## NE Ohio Woodworkers (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm still perfecting the designs... but my near dustless Miter Saw Enclosure design and methodology is second to none after just a one week project.

The Methodology involves using SketchUp and a few techniques that any SketchUp novice can do after watching my YouTube videos.

The Design has the following features:


The Enclosure comes forward of the fence above the maximum cut capacity of the saw... a feature that Tyme also used in his dustless shop.

The enclosure completely covers the saw

The enclosure is as small as possible to keep air speed to a max... and is basically funnel shaped back to a 4" dust port.

The enclosure features a small opening in the front polycarbonate to 90° cuts and 45° miters... and larger openings for compound cuts.

I am working on making a video of the enclosure using a laser in linear mode to capture the dust coming out of the enclosure during repeated cuts of soft wood... and of sawdust being dumped in front of the enclosure from above... to prove how efficient the design is.

The new KAPEX video is here:





The DeWalt 12" Compound Miter Saw is here (earlier design):


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Great timing! This is one of the items I have to work on for my basement shop. I like seeing the different enclosures.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not to steal your thunder here...*

I was always impressed with this sem- circular design by Greg L who posted this on the forum years back. By having the back shape follow the travel of the sliders, he is able to contain most if not all the dust. I would experiment with a slot for the intake rather than a round port which will increase the air speed at the point of collection, kinda like covering the end of your shop vac with your fingers. His setup utilized a long work support table which would not be possible in every home shop, but it's a great workout in my opinion.!
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/compound-miter-saw-13332/

Thanks for the compliment woodnthings! Here are more pictures of the dust collection for the miter, It is big and bulky but it works GREAT! I was fortunate to have enough space to buils a big and bulky miter shroud. It hooks up to my dust collector and any dust not inhaled by the collector never gets past the shroud and I then just brush it near the inhaler and it is gone. 
I have been refining a design for it so I can have storage on top for all the stuff that seems to accumulate there. Attached Thumbnails  

 


Attached Images


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Yours is the most comprehensive shroud I've seen. IMO, having the front guards trumps the one that woodnthings posted by a long shot. A lot of the dust gets kicked forward and this is the first design I've seen to address that.

I'll be interested to see what you come up with for collection points and attachment.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dr Drew has been banned.*

So there will be no more info on his project. 
The semi-circular one I posted by Greg L has no shop vac hose connected to the dust port on the saw guard, but that would greatly decease the dust the gets spit back... just my experience with the Dewalt and Bosch saws I use. Blade rotation spits most of the dust toward the rear into the dust port, but as I suggested based on a RAS dust collection video I saw on You Tube, by narrowing the opening it increases the air velocity and makes for a more efficient system.

This one:


----------



## maybedave (Mar 4, 2014)

*Check out this crazy thing!*

I'm not sure if it would be better than an overall shroud, but the video is convincing.


----------



## Woodshop Therapy (Nov 15, 2017)

The issue I see with most of these designs is that they're too open to control the air flow and pull the dust away from the operator. Here's my miter saw dust collection hood and it's got over 100 likes so far, so people are finding it useful. 



 Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

